# spouse visa documents to sheffield



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

Dear forum members
I will apply for the spouse visa the last week of this month and i want to send our supporting documents to my sponsor to post to Sheffield from the UK, is this possible ? do I have to send all documents to my sponsor or do I need to keep some of them to submit during my biometric appointment ? (passport..?) 
Is it okey if my sponsor printed the application form and appendix 2 without me signing them ?
And can my sponsor post our supporting documents after we submit my application online and before my biometric appointment ?
Please shed some light on the above matter ! need your help
i'm clueless


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to check with the visa agent to see how documents are sent. In depends on the procedure for your country. In some countries they are scanned and forwarded by the visa agent. In some countries you or your sponsor submit the documents to Sheffield after biometrics.


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

thank you nyclon for volunteer your time in this forum
from my country the applicant can choose to send the documents to sheffield or pay them in the center to scan documents,
i hope someone has applied from morocco will share their experience with me!
please nyclon i have another question; can we pay for the visa using different accounts? paying separately for HS from an account and for priority service and the visa fee from another one ??


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

If your VFS is in Rabat make sure you send all your documents to your sponsor in UK except your passport. This means tb cert, English language proof etc everything. 

For biometrics take appointment letter and printed copy of visa application. In biometrics only submit passport and send rest to your sponsor to post directly to Sheffield with their documents included such as payslips etc.

Payment can be made by any card or any account as they only care payment is made so use different accounts.
InshaAllah goes well for you.


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

Thaaaaank you so much Londoner
yeah from Rabat city 
my sponsor will fill in the application form on behalf of me(the applicant) is it okey even if i don't sign it ? because i want to send everything before my biometric appointment in order to arrive on time.
and can i send the supporting documents to my sponsor before my biometric appointment or does the people in tlscontact need to review them with me before posting them to my sponsor ?


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

TLSConnect are just there to take biometrics and post it, they are not involved with any documents. As soon as you done the biometrics, as you will have between 10-20 working days to submit support documents, get your applicant to send you all docs and get her to send you the printed and signed application form too so you have their signature. Or get them to sign and email the pages to you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ytass said:


> Thaaaaank you so much Londoner
> yeah from Rabat city
> my sponsor will fill in the application form on behalf of me(the applicant) is it okey even if i don't sign it ? because i want to send everything before my biometric appointment in order to arrive on time.
> and can i send the supporting documents to my sponsor before my biometric appointment or does the people in tlscontact need to review them with me before posting them to my sponsor ?


Unfortunately, this is not the procedure for your country. 

This is what it it says on the TLS Morocco website:




> _ To avoid any delay to your application, please ensure that you come with the below documents:
> 
> • Printed copy of your appointment confirmation;
> • Printed receipt(s) of payment of Added Value Services (if applicable);
> ...


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

it is really confusing, i emailed ukvisupport they provided me with this link https://static.tlscontact.com/media/global/ww/uk/1._2017-06-19_settlement_apps.pdf
it says and i quoted "customers should attend the visa application centre with only passport. supporting documents should be send to UK Visa and Immigration by the sponsor
from the UK or the applicant from Morocco."
but in this link https://uk.tlscontact.com/ma/rba/page.php?pid=procedure it says 
Once checked-in, we will:
1. Review your application’s documents;
2. Enrol your biometric data (unless you benefit from an exemption) by capturing your fingerprint and taking your photo;
3. Transfer your application to UK Visas & Immigration for assessment and processing.


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

if either the sponsor or the applicant can send the supporting documents, why my sponsor will have to post to me the documents she has (employment and accommodation evidence) so i can take them during my biometric appointment for them to review them as it says in the link above !? then post them back to the UK after they review them!?
i'm sorry if my questions seems stupid but it is because of the stress
thank you in advance


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

Any help please!


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ytass best thing to do is call the actual visa centre place and ask if you want confirmation


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

unfortunately i emailed them yesterday then they sent to me an automatic message with no answer actually just providing me the link of UKV!! then when my wife called the UKV they also said they can not give any advice and we should contact tlscontact!! 
i realy hope someone that has applied recently from Morocco can share the exact procedure with me
Thank you again Londoner


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

I still believe you send docs to Sheffield but InshaAllah double check. Maybe get someone to make call to TLS or if possible make a visit to the visa centre and ask if they will scan docs or not.

All the best


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

londoner007 said:


> I still believe you send docs to Sheffield but InshaAllah double check. Maybe get someone to make call to TLS or if possible make a visit to the visa centre and ask if they will scan docs or not.
> 
> All the best


i already visited the center but they said they are not allowed to give any advice or information.

New supporting document scanning process wont apply on my application because i will apply in April.
the following from their website:
From 30th of May customers applying for a UK visa in Rabat will benefit from digital improvements to the UK visa application process

Dear londoner can i private message you ?


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes. 

And because of you applying in April is why I still believed you send the docs to Sheffield. 

You can always send all your docs to your wife and get her to prepare the bundle, and then at the appointment if they only allow scanning then so be it. 

If not then she can choose to post directly from Rabat to Sheffield anyway, this is probably your best move.


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

i'm the applicant i'm in morocco, my sponsor is my wife she is in the UK and she already took my supporting documents with her to the uk to post them from there... 
i was just afraid they may ask for them during my biometric appointment!
thank you


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Try go to Rabat centre again yourself and say you have a appointment coming up, is the scanning service operational or will you be using courier to send docs to Sheffield. 

If you still cannot get a proper answer then do as I advised earlier and get your sponsor to send all docs to you the applicant. This way you can either scan or send the documents as parcel to Sheffield on the day of bio-metrics.


----------

